# Orange Glow...with a twist...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Had some fun with a flashlight a starfish and a dark garage! 








Same image, polar...








Kaleidoscope...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

HOLY WOW!!! They're beautiful! ray:

Is the 1st shot just the starfish lit by the torch, with t'other 2 played with in PP?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> HOLY WOW!!! They're beautiful! ray:
> 
> Is the 1st shot just the starfish lit by the torch, with t'other 2 played with in PP?


Yep, I did adjust the colors in the first one, other than that PP frenzy in the last 2!
I had 2 starfish and dropped and shattered it. But not really a bad thing, when you look inside it looks like cavern formations. Now to figure out how to shoot that...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much DF!! I do appreciate it!

I also misidentified it, it is a Sand Dollar, not a Starfish.


----------

